# Young Chicago couple about to sail around the world!



## windtraveler (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there!

We are not "new" members, but have not officially introduced ourselves! We are Scott(33) and Brittany Meyers (31) and we are leaving this September aboard our 1975 Hallberg Rassy Rasmus 35' for a 1-3 year "_around-the-marble_" adventure (we don't make solid plans, hence the large window of time, we roll with the punches).

Anyway, we have been blogging about our progress and our plans (I know, I know...not _ANOTHER _sailing blog - but ours is a little different - at least that's what some of our readers tell us), and thought perhaps some of you sailors would be interested in following along? If not - no sweat....but if so, great! Windtraveler.

This forum has been a great source of information for us and we are thankful to ALL the guidance and advice up in here!

Fair winds,
Brittany & Scott


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey, good luck on the voyage (and congrats on the nuptials). Maybe send us some updates from along the way.

Are you leaving from Chicago in September, or will the boat be further south by then? I know you're not on a hard/fast itinerary, but what is your initial route for the first few months?


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

It is a great blog. You're a good writer(s). Hope you keep it current as you go. Good luck.


----------



## cmhenry (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome story and Great writing,
Good luck


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations on your boat, upcoming adventure, nuptials, and life together! That's a lot of adventure.

Out of curiosity, how long do you expect the Erie Canal and Atlantic Intercoastal Waterway segments to take, with lock schedules, re-rigging the boat, bridge openings, traffic, weather, and just plain exploring?


----------

